# [SOLVED] Youtube i pełny ekran = lagi

## Marcin90

Mam poważny problem z odtwarzaniem filmów z YT na pełnym ekranie. Kiedy włączam pełny ekran na chwile obraz pojawia się w lewym górnym rogu, a dopiero później wyświetla się na całym ekranie, ale raczej nie można tego nazwać filmem, ale pokazem slajdów. A teraz najciekawsze. Dzieje się tak tylko w przypadku filmików które są dostępne w jakości <=480p, w przypadku filmów >=720p problem w ogóle nie występuje. Mówiąc dokładniej to jeżeli mam np. film w 1080p to obojętnie w jakiej jakości go odtworze zawsze działa płynnie, a film 480p nigdy nie działa płynnie bez względu na wybraną jakość. Pobrałem kilka filmów na dysk i próbowałem znaleść jakąś analogie szukając informacji o kodekach, ilości klatek itp., ale nic nie znalazłem.

Problem pojawił się przy aktualizacji z Xorg 1.6.5 do 1.7. Aktualnie mam 1.9 i także występuje. Moja kart. graf. to Sis 671MX, sterownik ręcznie skompilowany spoza portage. Problem leży wg mnie w "jutjubowym" playerze, a tak właściwie to wygląda to tak jakby youtube używał dwóch różnych playerów dla filmów <=480p i >=720p. Można to zauważyć zwracając uwagę na rodzielczość paska sterującego w pełnym ekranie. Raz przybiera on rozdzielczość filmu, a raz rozdzielczość ekranu.

Mam nawet dwa pomysły jak rozwiązać ten swój problem. Jakoś wymusić korzystanie z tego drugiego, działającego playera albo znaleść w xorgu i jego bibliotekach to "coś" co spowodowało, że fullscreen na YT szlag trafił  :Wink:  ale jak na razie to nic mi się nie udało zrobić.

Mile widziane jakiekolwiek propozycje.Last edited by Marcin90 on Thu Feb 17, 2011 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

jaka wersja flasha?

----------

## Marcin90

Wersja flasha to: 10.2.161.23_pre20101117, przeglądarka to Chromium, ale pod Firefoksem też tak się dzieje. Jakby co to tutaj jest mój xorg.conf.

//EDIT

Udało mi się częściowo rozwiązać problem. Zmusiłem YT do wyświetlania filmów w działającym playerze. Użyłem istniejącego skryptu Greasemonkey z tym, że zmieniłem linijke:

```

$('#movie_player')[0].src = 'http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/watch_as3-vfl173197.swf';

```

na

```

$('#movie_player')[0].src = 'http:\/\/s.ytimg.com\/yt\/swfbin\/watch_v8-vflQzH1Xj.swf';

```

Skrypt działa na Firefoksie i Operze, ale niestety nie działa na Chromium z którego korzystam   :Rolling Eyes: 

Jeżeli ktoś umiałby dostosować ten skrypt tak, aby działał w Chromium to pomoc mile widziana.

----------

## Marcin90

Najprostsze rozwiązania są najlepsze. Ściągnąłem skompilowany sterownik pod Ubuntu wraz z xorg.conf, podmieniłem pliki i teraz wszystko działa jak należy bez żadnych kombinacji.

----------

